

Ask HN: Post your best GEEK T-Shirts - ForFreedom


======
pranavk
[pic] [http://www.giftag.com/clip/the-one-electronic/thinkgeek-
sudo...](http://www.giftag.com/clip/the-one-electronic/thinkgeek-sudo-
clip.jpg)

This one is my best geek tshirt. Just completely out of box for people who
don't know linux and I like confusing them. :D

------
TobbenTM
[http://shop.kneadle.com/product/httpster-tee-squid-
edition-g...](http://shop.kneadle.com/product/httpster-tee-squid-edition-
green)

(they also have other colors.)

